# I think I'm finally cured - smokers please read!!



## ealinggirl (Apr 12, 2004)

I stopped smoking 6 weeks ago now and I think I am finally cured after 12 years of suffering from IBS. So please if you smoke, think about stopping. I was IBS C and D, sometimes I would go 10 days without a BM, other days I would have up to 25 BMs a day, I suffered severe pains and cramping, nausea and occasional vomiting. Over the years I have tried all different ways of coping with IBS, cutting out dairy/wheat/sugar from my diet,different drugs, natural remedies, having food intollerance tests etc but none of these had any effect.When I was C i thought that having a cigarette would help me go and when I was D I would get so stressed out I would reach for a cigarette to make me feel better.I smoked between 10 and 20 cigarettes a day but six weeks ago I read Allen Carr's Easy way to stop smoking and decided I had had enough of smoking. I expected to be very constipated after stopping but I have been absolutely amazed to find that I now have regular easy BMs once or twice a day and no urgency/cramping/pain/nausea -its wonderful!!So please give it a go - and I would like to thank everyone who posts on this board as it has been such a comfort to me over the last few years to know I was not the only one suffering!!Good Luck!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A gastro-enterologist also told me to stop smoking and take Elavil or Bentyl(i don't remember).Which i didn't in the fear of being C too much.But i had IBS few years whithout smoking.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A gastro-enterologist also told me to stop smoking and take Elavil or Bentyl(i don't remember).Which i didn't in the fear of being C too much.But i had IBS few years whithout smoking.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the idea.Smoking seems to help to go when i'm unconfortable down there.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the idea.Smoking seems to help to go when i'm unconfortable down there.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I think all my problems began ,IBS D, when I quit smoking 14 or so yrs ago. I am so tempted to start again (stress) but now I live on a meager limited income(widow) and could not afford to smoke if I wanted to, unless I gave up eating.... hey, that may help with the diarreha, nothing in, nothing out!!!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I think all my problems began ,IBS D, when I quit smoking 14 or so yrs ago. I am so tempted to start again (stress) but now I live on a meager limited income(widow) and could not afford to smoke if I wanted to, unless I gave up eating.... hey, that may help with the diarreha, nothing in, nothing out!!!!


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

I have heard both sides of this issue. Some people feel better when they quit, some feel even worse.







One of the rare side effects for some people when they quit smoking is abdominal pain and if you already have ab pain, look out! I am glad it has helped you, but I really believe it depends on the person.


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

I have heard both sides of this issue. Some people feel better when they quit, some feel even worse.







One of the rare side effects for some people when they quit smoking is abdominal pain and if you already have ab pain, look out! I am glad it has helped you, but I really believe it depends on the person.


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

I smoked for 10 years and my IBS got worse when I quit. Although I know smoking if bad for me, is can't possibly be worse than the pain that I have today. I just wish there was a way to buy new intestines.


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

I smoked for 10 years and my IBS got worse when I quit. Although I know smoking if bad for me, is can't possibly be worse than the pain that I have today. I just wish there was a way to buy new intestines.


----------

